# Best Knot for Fluorocarbon



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

ive been using trilene and i'm having trouble with hook sets. When i set the hook some times the hook just comes off and the line isnt breaking. I ues a Palomar knot for the trilene is there a better knot to use .


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

I've used the Palomar knot in the past and have had good success with it. This year I've started using the Eugene Bend Knot and it has never slipped. There have been times when I've tied it and the line broke above the knot when I've tested it by yanking on the line - but that is a function of not wetting the line before I cinch down the knot.

The Eugene Bend was recommended by Gary Klein in the March issue of Bassmaster Magazine.

Here's a link to the Eugene Bend.


Bob


----------



## JoJo (Oct 10, 2006)

Strange that a Palomar knot would slip, break, maybe if it was not lubricated well before tightening.
If you are sure you are tying it correctly; lubricating and pulling both the tag end and the main line to tighten knot, look at your hooks, specifically at the eye of the hook. It may not be completely closed and the line may get caught in the small opening. If this is the case, when you set the hook, you may only bring back a knotted line.

I use 2 knots with fluoro, the palomar and the eugene knot.

I am no expert but have had good luck with both. I now use the eugene knot for most fluoro applications and I primarily bass fish.

Link to eugene knot:
http://www.flyfisherman.com/skills/lkknots/index15.html

Hope this helps,
jj


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have always tied a cinch (sp?) knot - is this palomar knot better? i just watch a video online and it looks pretty quick and easy. i have 10lb braided spider wire on my rod.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Here are two knots on video to learn that will not fail you. One is the "fishing fool knot" and the other is the "palomar knot". With these two knots tied correctly you should not loose any more hooks. Good luck. 
See you on the water.
don m
www.fishingclub.com/ExtraContent/ExtraContentDetail.aspx?id=148176


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

It's very important to lube the line before cinching it. Also, check your line. If it isn't new it may be deteriorated to the point it's breaking. Mono will do that.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I use the improved clinch knot with no problem on floro.
Always check for nicks and moisten it well before cinching it down.
Once you have the knot tied give it a quick sharp tug. If it doesn't break then, it's not going to.
Floro is awesome stuff but it can be fragile when it comes to tying the knot.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I have never heard of a properly tied polomar knot slipping with mono or floro. I have had them break occasionally when I did not wet it first, but never slipped. Are you sure you are tying a polomar knot?


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

A Field and Stream journalist tested multiple knots, using a formula to calculate the strongest knots currently known, for various applications.

I've been using flouro lately as well, (10lb), and have been tying the Six Turn San Diego Jam. I had a few break offs (due to me knot tying the knot correctly), but on the good ones, I'm getting very good strength.

Google this:
How to tie the 5 strongest fishing knots: Field and Stream


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

yes sir im tying it correct i think im not lubricateing enough thanks for the help


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

rsm555600 said:


> I have always tied a cinch (sp?) knot - is this palomar knot better? i just watch a video online and it looks pretty quick and easy. i have 10lb braided spider wire on my rod.


The Palomar is great for braid. Fast, easy and will never slip.

Beauty of the Palomar is once you learn it you can tie the knot with your eyes closed on any line with any lure. Perfect knot for fishing at night 

Bob


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

rsm555600 said:


> I have always tied a cinch (sp?) knot - is this palomar knot better? i just watch a video online and it looks pretty quick and easy. i have 10lb braided spider wire on my rod.


I believe I've read that cinch knots are bad for braid.

I've started to use the fishin-fool knot recently on my braid/floro. Its pretty easy and I've had absolutly no problems to date.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

On braid, I tied the trilene knot and broke more 30lb swivels, and straightened more hooks than I did strip knots or break line. My experience, is that braid doesn't give a [email protected]$& what you do with it, so long as the knot is cinched. 

Flouro again, much different story. I'm new to flouro, but after 5 outings, I've finally fished 2 of them with one tie, with the 6 turn San Diego Jam. Takes some practice. 
Still learning...


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Fluorocarbon is very susceptible to friction and will get brittle if not lubricated while tying. I tie the Berkley knot and find that you need to cinch up the knot much slower than with mono or braid or it will stretch and burn it.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

+1 for All Eyes. I learned this first from research, and then from STILL failing to correctly tie the knot. I broke off fish giving only 2lbs o pressure on 10lb test, due to an overheated/improperly tied knot. With the 6-Turn San Diego Jam, I'll form the knot, dress it with very little pressure, then over the course of 15-20 seconds, wet it and cinch it down, checking the dressing 3-4 times. Certainly it takes me a bit longer due to inexperience, but this way I'm assured a strong knot, which will not break before the line strength. 

I practiced the knot for 15 minutes after losing a 16.5" Smallie out of the Scioto. Tie, cut, tie, cut, tie, cut... Heaven forbid you land a hog smallie(or Largemouth), fight it to within 8' of you, then break off and see that 1/2" of twists/kinks on the end of your line.


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

The Palomar knot is considered a 100% knot which means that when it is tied properly, the line will break before the knot itself fails. It works on mono, floro, and braid. I have noticed however that on braid, you must leave a little bit of a tag end on it or it can slip as it tightens down a little under load and without that tag it can come undone. It also, as has been noted, must be lubed a tad before tightening it down as it can stress the line some. I have yet to see a properly tied palomar fail except when the line has been abraided. It's major advantage is that it is a VERY simple knot to tie, and once you are practiced can be tied blind so it is a great knot for nighttime fishing. Although I pre-snell all my hooks nowadays, due to a study I read recently about snelling knots offering a 30% better hook-up rate, I still use the Palomar for any other terminal tackle.


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

Palomar or trilene knot,whichever you prefer,doesn't matter as long as it's tied properly. As has been mentioned before,use plenty of spit and cinch it slowly. I tie a 4 wrap trilene for 14# and under but drop to 3 wraps for 17# and up. I have no issues with knots failing. Avoid Vanish like the plague it's brittle and has terrible shock absorbancy. I like trilene flouro personally. It can be a little unruly when you first spool up but it will settle in and handle great with an hour or two of fishing time. That's been my experience anyway. Hope this helps. See ya'll out there.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

glad to see so may palomar fans. i learned that knot many years ago and tie it with lots of spit and pull it tight. i dont ever remember it failing me anytime, ever.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I tried flourocarbon line when it first came out and i hated it, it was simply the worst line for a smooth long cast. it wanted to jump off the reel by itself. has the new flouro line gotten any better?


----------



## Wiggler (May 9, 2006)

wargoth said:


> I have noticed however that on braid, you must leave a little bit of a tag end on it or it can slip as it tightens down a little under load and without that tag it can come undone.


The above by war is the secret. With the fireline at least this is the secret. The knot will flex so to speak and without the extra, the knot may come undone. Since I have been leaving sometimes a half inch tag ive NEVER had this knot fail and im usually trying to tear their lips off when I set the hook. Ive never been acused of having a suttle hook set. It is the only knot I tie.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The Saint said:


> ive been using trilene and i'm having trouble with hook sets. When i set the hook some times the hook just comes off and the line isnt breaking. I ues a Palomar knot for the trilene is there a better knot to use .


I am still trying to understand how this could happen. You said the hook just comes off without the line breaking which would suggest that it may be slipping but like everyone else mentioned I have never had an issue of a palomar knot slipping. I suppose if you did not cinch it down and then cut the tag end very short it could possibly slip the tag end through and then come undone but that still seems unimaginable. You may want to review the Palomar knot tying with someone in person. Viewing the directions on paper or online sometimes can be confusing and perhaps you are missing a step.


----------



## Flashball (Aug 26, 2009)

I use the Trilene with all my Fcarbon connections. Think of the knot in reverse and how it works. Think what the tag end has to do before the entire knot can reverse itself. As stated, *wet it good* regardless of which knot you use.

Slippage can come from not getting the wraps correct, at least 5 winds, and heat damage, not moisture or tightening too fast.

The wraps "clinch" the main line versus cutting into them. The trilene is a good knot, and make sure the double loop is there!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

buckzye11 said:


> I tried flourocarbon line when it first came out and i hated it, it was simply the worst line for a smooth long cast. it wanted to jump off the reel by itself. has the new flouro line gotten any better?


It supposedly has gotten a bit more limber but it still is a different animal. Flouro has a different texture than mono, and is generally a bit stiffer. It takes some time to get used to, but if spooled correctly and not backwards, you will find that it casts very well. It will calm down the longer it is used. As has been mentioned, soaking the spool in water overnight really helps keep it tamed down and wanting to jump off the spool like a spring. Overfilling the spool is also a sure way to have this problem. On a spinning reel, always leave at least a 1/8" lip overhang on the top of the spool. It also helps to have a spinning reel with zero back play. That way the bail keeps constant even pressure on the line. Not to mention a quick hook set. More and more reels of all prices have this feature now. 
There may be times when you prefer the stretch of mono depending on the situation. But most of what I do with it is vertical structure fishing or short casting with jigs, spoons or blades and I really prefer it for that. Especially in clear or shallow water for walleye/saugeye. Their eyesight is incredible, and I like the least amount of excuses possible for not catching fish.


----------



## Spruce (Apr 20, 2009)

san diego jam!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Flashball said:


> I use the Trilene with all my Fcarbon connections. Think of the knot in reverse and how it works. Think what the tag end has to do before the entire knot can reverse itself. As stated, *wet it good* regardless of which knot you use.
> 
> Slippage can come from not getting the wraps correct, at least 5 winds, and heat damage, not moisture or tightening too fast.
> 
> The wraps "clinch" the main line versus cutting into them. The trilene is a good knot, and make sure the double loop is there!


It sounds like you are actually using the improved Trilene knot as it has the double loop whereas the original Trilene kont does not. I had tried the Trilene or improved Trilene (I don't recall which one) when I first started using the braid and I was getting a lot of slippage. Perhaps I was not getting enough twists but I was twisting it as many times as I was mono. I went to the Palomar and never looked back.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Polymar...simple and proven one of the best


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

well caught 3 bigg bass with new line i did what every body said about the slow clinch of the knot and it worked thanks alot guys


----------

